# Toyota Tundra check engine light



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish I'd done some internet research on the Check Engine light on my Toyota Tundra before I had two oxygen sensors replaced recently. Has anyone here done the replacement themselves? The other two are most likely going to go out, according to what I read online.

Also, that stupid Check Engine light... does it do ANYTHING besides detect defective O2 sensors?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wish I'd done some internet research on the Check Engine light on my Toyota Tundra before I had two oxygen sensors replaced recently. Has anyone here done the replacement themselves? The other two are most likely going to go out, according to what I read online.
> 
> Also, that stupid Check Engine light... does it do ANYTHING besides detect defective O2 sensors?


 Oh my goodness yes it does,,, many many things that are all controlled by the computer. ALL those sensors, valves, engine performance, including the ERG valve which is Engine Gas Recirculating valve. Most everything that is controlled by the computer also runs through the Check Engine Light.
So even the slightest slow valve opening up can mean the light comes on.
Before replacing Anything,k a garage should be contacted to "Read" just what the "code" is and why the light came on.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

There are hundreds upon hundreds of codes that can cause the check engine light to come on.


----------



## Hoop (Jan 1, 2003)

My 01 Toyota Tundra check engine light has been on for approx 80,000 miles. I brought it to my mechanics attention (an independent shop--not a Toyota dealership). His advice:ignore it unless you experience a significant drop in mileage. The Toyota has backup 02 sensors.

My mechanic also stated that replacing the sensor would likely be a costly exercise in futility. Probably a $200 fix and the check engine light may or may not stay off. 

The Toyota engine runs just fine with the check engine light in the "on" mode. If it bothers you, cover it up with some black tape ......and save yourself some money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How about a total of $800 for two of those darn things.

My thought is that if I have oil pressure, the temp isn't hot, and it's running well, that the black tape is the solution.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

If your mechanic isn't sure whether an oxygen sensor will fix a check engine light or not you need a new mechanic who is up to date on modern vehicles. The check engine light is on because there is a problem. It might be emissions related or it might be something that could potentially damage the engine. If you get the codes scanned it will tell you what the computer sees is wrong, but it's not a definitate instruction to replace a specific part. If you get a factory service manual for your vehicle it will have the proper troubleshooting charts for each trouble code that tells you what needs to be checked to determine the actual problem. 

Please do not just cover it up with black tape and hope it's not a serious problem, and if you do don't come whining here when you need a new engine or transmission in a year or two. If you maintain your vehicles properly and fix problems as they come up, they will provide you much longer service life in the long run. 

As far as the original question about the replacement of oxygen sensors. It's a straight forward procedure. Unplug old sensor and unscrew it from exhaust pipe or manifold. Screw in new sensor, plug back in. Sometimes they can be really hard to get unscrewed, or can be in a tricky location to get at. They make a special socket to fit over the sensor, but I've had the best luck with an closed end wrench.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I had the same problem with my Tundra. I was told it was the O2 sensors BUT, they were unable to remove them because they were rusted in..hummm...so, they told me they'd have to replace whatever it is that they plug into, it was going to be close to $1,000 (this was several years ago). I took it to my mechanic and he tapped in another hole, put in a new sensor and hooked it up. He cut the wire on the old sensor that was bad and wouldn't come out and just left it in the truck body. I think it cost me around $100. Got rid of the truck soon after.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I wish I'd done some internet research on the Check Engine light on my Toyota Tundra before I had two oxygen sensors replaced recently. Has anyone here done the replacement themselves? The other two are most likely going to go out, according to what I read online.
> 
> Also, that stupid Check Engine light... does it do ANYTHING besides detect defective O2 sensors?


Hi Alice

Was that a Dealer who charged 400 bucks a sensor? If so, find an independent mechanic.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

My 1996 Toyota Tacoma, had its engine line go on at about 120000, never had it fixed. Just kept trucking. 12 years later with 225000 Toyota bought it back in their recall, light still on, paid me $6500 for the truck!


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Guess I will stick with my fords. have had them with over 200k miles and they needed nothing but general maintenance plus I can go to O Reilly's and get parts easily and cheaply. I hope there isn't anything seriously wrong with your truck.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Independent mechanic
2. Has the diagnostic equipment, did the test to determine which sensor
3. Replaced the bad sensor
4. I don't whine

Funny what assumptions people make.:viking:


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

OK, so what would the research on the internet have done you? You say you wished you would have done it before having the sensor replaced, to what end? It was tested, bad, replaced. The internet did you nothing but get you upset and confused and fussing.

You did get ripped off at $400 a sensor. His cost was about $50. They aren't that hard to replace.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 1. Independent mechanic
> 2. Has the diagnostic equipment, did the test to determine which sensor
> 3. Replaced the bad sensor
> 4. I don't whine
> ...


I am confused by number 4. Why did you say this:shrug:


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Rick said:


> I am confused by number 4. Why did you say this:shrug:


Probably in response to me. I suggested that people who just covered up the engine light with tape instead of fixing their problem shouldn't whine if their vehicle breaks down later on. It wasn't really directed at the original poster but at the poster who suggested a piece of black tape as the solution to a check engine light. Sorry if it came off too harshly.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks cfabe. 

I re-read all of the posts, but I still missed your quote.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

My check engine light has been on since my last oil change. Mechanic said it had something to do with emissions. He clears it and, when it pops on again, checks, in case something else went haywire. He said if the light stays steady, it's usually not urgent. If it blinks, there's a big problem. Had that happen once, with loose spark plug wires.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Alice in TX/MO, There is a whole forum dedicated to the Tundra. Here is a link.

http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/1gen-tundra/159214-5-different-o2-sensors/


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Any "mechanic" that advises you the check engine light is no big deal and to let it stay on has been left behind.

Alice, it sounds like you did the correct thing and I never took any of it as whining. As long as your mechanic tested each sensor and found them to be bad. Parts today are expensive, as are vehicles. It takes time and equipment to be able to pinpoint the problem and replace the correct part that's failing. Most don't see value in any of this so they believe anyone can fix a vehicle so their time is worth little.
There most likely are 4 O2 sensors on the vehicle. There are O2 sensors for each side of the engine that monitor for correct fuel mixture. Then there are O2 sensors past the catalytic converter(s) that monitor whether they are functioning properly or not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From what I've read on Tundra websites, it looks like the sensors fail on a regular basis. It's time for me to follow a dream and learn about doing my own mechanic work. Heck, if I have dairy goats, can do simple construction, and manage our bookkeeping, I ought to be able to do some simple truck work. Right?


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes it's quite easy to learn basic auto repair. You'll need a simple set of mechanics tools (wrenches, socket set, etc) and perhaps a jack and jack stands. Start off with the easy things like changing brake pads, oil changes and other routine maintenance. As you go along don't be afriad to lay down a few dollars for a new tool you need, as you will likely use it some time in the future, and usually even if only used once it's still cheaper than a mechanic visit.


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

BTW...if you have a light on, you may not pass your annual car inspection (if your state requires such)


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

The biggest problem I have found is that today's engine compartments are small, and components are hard to get to. I was advised to check 8 glow plugs on my Chevy diesel. I could see where the 4 on the drivers side are, but I could not even see the 4 on the passenger side. That tells me they must be reached from underneath, and the best way to do that is with a lift or a pit.

My dream has been to own a Tundra, but all this talk of sensors worries me. At least my Diesel has no O2 sensors (that I know of). 

My other dream is to have a mechanics pit so I can get under my vehicles while standing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have most of the tools already, as I do remodeling on my rental properties. Basic wrenches, etc., are already in my workshop. Have three hydraulic jacks. Probably will need some vehicle specific tools, but I love an excuse to go in tool stores!

I'll chase down the Tundra maintenance manual online.


----------

